# Carving or Chiseling Made Easier



## longgone

That should be a great tool. I just purchased the arbortech mini grinder attachment and the Makita variable speed grinder to use with it. I have other grinders but they all have one speed…full blast. The rep at arbortech told me about the variable speed grinder and it made sense. Much easier to control at lower rpm's.


----------

